# ptca/stent dital branch same artery



## Theresa Yeager (Mar 5, 2010)

ptca / stent of RCA
ptca of distal branch of the RCA

can I bill the 92980 RC and 92984 RC ?
THANKS


----------



## jlfarmer (Mar 5, 2010)

*PTCA and stent on the same day*

I have been told that the PTCA is inclusive of the stent.  Only bill for the stent only.


----------



## Theresa Yeager (Mar 5, 2010)

even if he did the ptca of the RCA and the Distal branch of the RCA ?


----------



## Jess1125 (Mar 5, 2010)

Only one intervention per coronary artery-including the associated branches.

Insurance will consider these both part of the right coronary artery so you can't report them separately.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 5, 2010)

Jess1125 said:


> Only one intervention per coronary artery-including the associated branches.
> 
> Insurance will consider these both part of the right coronary artery so you can't report them separately.
> 
> Jessica CPC, CCC



This is correct IMO

HTH


----------

